
VueJS 2.0 is here - hit8run
https://medium.com/the-vue-point/vue-2-0-is-here-ef1f26acf4b8?source=linkShare-a00a03e1f1f8-1475263492
======
bnt
Just wanted to say a big thank you to Evan and the whole team behind Vue, you
made front-end development so much more fun :) And the whole Vue community is
one of the nicest I have ever seen.

